
Google's Dumb Nexus 6P Policy - anandvc
https://medium.com/@anandvc/google-s-dumb-nexus-6p-policy-94131caca96d#.ud2sj4ytu
======
skuunk1
I think they are banking on the fact that fewer people are inclined to return
their phone and order a new one to save $50 than would claim a $50 refund
outright.

